# My Bellies



## rexster314 (Dec 29, 2020)

250 lbs of pork bellies soon to be bacon in 2 weeks. *WILL BE* smoked over apple, cherry maple mix of pellets


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 29, 2020)

Just 250 lbs? Slacker! LOL! Man I'd love a pound or two of that.
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 29, 2020)

That's alot of bacon!

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 29, 2020)

250#!! Wow! that's a lot of bacon! making for friends and family or are you selling it?


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 29, 2020)

I did 10 pounds and thought that was a lot.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 29, 2020)

Nice amount of bacon I mean only 250lbs.  
You said smoked didn't appeared to be smoked according to photo of meat in fridge.

Warren


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 29, 2020)

250# of pork belly?!!!?? Are you teasing me?   Sounds like you are going to have enough of bacon for the nearest future..... Don't forget to post some picks when you are done with smoking...


----------



## maplenut (Dec 29, 2020)

Holy $#!t, that is going to end to be ALOT of bacon!

What kind cure are you looking at doing?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 29, 2020)

Well, sh$t. Now I want to know your cure method and a pic of that beautiful smoker!


----------



## olaf (Dec 29, 2020)

Since they won't all fit in the smoker I can take 5 bellies


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 29, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice amount of bacon I mean only 250lbs.
> You said smoked didn't appeared to be smoked according to photo of meat in fridge.
> 
> Warren



Haven't rubbed them down yet. Getting chilled today, rubbed down tomorrow. Smoke next week


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 29, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> Haven't rubbed them down yet. Getting chilled today, rubbed down tomorrow. Smoke next week



Ok according to your post you had smoked with a mix of wood flavors but you are going too.

Warren


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 29, 2020)

You don’t like bacon much I guess haha. That’s a ton of bellies!


----------



## Munson (Dec 29, 2020)

Nice!

I haven’t done any bellies yet.
In good time, I suppose.


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 29, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice amount of bacon I mean only 250lbs.
> You said smoked didn't appeared to be smoked according to photo of meat in fridge.
> 
> Warren




Edited for you:

. *WILL BE* smoked over apple,


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 1, 2021)

Wow, that is a project. Most I've ever done at once was 60 pounds, and I discovered that the easy part was smoking them. 
The hard part is having to slice and package all that. Hope you have a crew to help you.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 2, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> Wow, that is a project. Most I've ever done at once was 60 pounds, and I discovered that the easy part was smoking them.
> The hard part is having to slice and package all that. Hope you have a crew to help you.



I break it up into three days of smoking and slicing/packaging. Got a commercial Hobart 1612 slicer and a Vacmaster chamber sealer. I do 4 pounds worth into the sealer  bags.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 2, 2021)

What’s the smoke process? Just curious.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 2, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> What’s the smoke process? Just curious.


Cold smoked using AMAZN smoker tubes in three Masterbuilt electric(non) smokers.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 8, 2021)

When is the big day looking for more Qview/pics


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 8, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> When is the big day looking for more Qview/pics



I could send you some belly pics Jerry but I don't think you would like them.      
But then maybe you would.

Warren


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 8, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> I could send you some belly pics Jerry but I don't think you would like them.
> But then maybe you would.
> 
> Warren



I'll pass probably scar me for life but thanks for the offer lol


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 9, 2021)

Ah now I was being nice.       

Warren


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 9, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> When is the big day looking for more Qview/pics


I start smoking them next week.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 9, 2021)

rexster314 said:


> I start smoking them next week.



Be sure to have that camera ready cause you know we all want to see it


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks JLeonard.

Warren


----------



## Smokin' Penguin (Jan 11, 2021)

following.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 14, 2021)

Just about half the way through. Slicing and sealing today


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 14, 2021)

rexster314 said:


> Just about half the way through. Slicing and sealing today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link doesn’t work.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 15, 2021)

rexster314 said:


> Just about half the way through. Slicing and sealing today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good what time does UPS pick up? You did get my address didn't you?       

Warren


----------



## Millberry (Jan 15, 2021)

You could rule the world !!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 16, 2021)

Thanks  for the likes Mi;;berry and olaf they are appreciated.

Warren


----------

